# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Samsung Gear 360 Camera, Samsung Group, Samsung Town, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Samsung Group

samsung.com/uk/support/mobile-devices/what-is-samsung-gear-360-camera

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear 360 Camera

Published on Feb 21, 2016




> The Samsung Gear 360 is the company's first consumer camera that shoots 360-degree photos and videos. It shoots with two super-wide lenses, and users stitch the images into a sphere with a desktop app or on a Samsung Galaxy S7 before uploading them to Facebook or YouTube. The Gear 360's footage can be viewed on any phone, or even in headsets like the GearVR or Google Cardboard.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung announces Gear 360 camera

Published on Feb 21, 2016




> Samsung shows its new Gear 360 camera in Barcelona. The new device has a combined 30-megapixel camera, and seamlessly connects with the S7 and S7 Edge smartphones to let users capture spherical video on the fly.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung 360 Camera for Gear VR

Published on Feb 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear 360 first look: 360 degree action camera

Published on Feb 23, 2016




> If VR is to be the next big thing, we'll need a lot more content to watch on our fancy new headsets. Samsung is showcasing a new action camera which provides users the ability to easily produce their own spherical photos and videos to create an immersive experience. Here's our first look at the Gear 360 action camera.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with the Gear 360

Published on Apr 27, 2016




> Samsung's 360-degree VR camera is tiny and you can control it with your phone.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear 360 camera review

Published on Oct 5, 2016




> The Gear 360 is Samsung’s first entry into the budding 360-degree camera market. It shows a lot of promise, but the quality isn’t quite there, it’s not rugged, and it’s difficult to use if you don’t own one of the newest Samsung phones.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear 360 hands on

Published on Mar 29, 2017




> The new Samsung Gear 360 2017 is Samsungs newest 360 degree VR camera which can record in 4K and stream directly to YouTube and Facebook.

----------

